

EC2 California Down - nilsbunger

My instances in us-west-1c are unreachable and EC2 status checks report &quot;system reachability check failed at May 26, 2014 5:34:00 PM UTC-7&quot;.  Anyone else?
======
madeofpalk
A bit misleading how their status page lists network connectivity and
unreachable instances as 'operating normally', with a small 'informational
message'.

[http://i.imgur.com/7x5xOQN.png](http://i.imgur.com/7x5xOQN.png)

------
melvinmt
Down for me too (us-west-1b).

AWS Status Update: 5:51 PM PDT We are investigating connectivity issues for
EC2 instances and impaired EBS volumes in a single Availability Zone in the
US-WEST-1 Region.

~~~
nilsbunger
Hmm, us-west-1b and -1c aren't a "single availability zone".

EDIT: load balancers in us-west are affected now too:
[http://status.aws.amazon.com](http://status.aws.amazon.com)

~~~
cjg_
One accounts b-zone is not necessarily the same as another accounts b-zone.

~~~
nilsbunger
Good point, I forgot all about that!

------
brajkovic
We're having issues with -1a but not with -1c. Wonder if this is isolated to a
single rack that hosts multiple AZs?

------
rbc
I received 77 pages for my hosts so far. !Awesome

------
spatten
We're having troubles on us-west-1b.

------
kaistinchcombe
we have this

------
miles_matthias
mine too.

